# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Film "Enter The Void"

## Bakura

Ma mre m'a donn deux invitations pour le film franais "Enter The Void" de Gaspar No, en me prcisant "attention, mes collgues m'ont dit que c'tait trs spcial". J'ai dcid de ne pas voir de bande-annonce avant d'y aller histoire d'avoir la surprise, et j'y emmne 3 amis.

Rien que l'affiche annonce un film un petit peu spcial et effectivement... ds le gnrique de dbut (il n'y a en effet pas de gnrique de fin...), on sent qu'on va vivre une exprience assez trange. Les noms des acteurs et des sponsors dfilent  une vitesse folle dans des flashs de lumire.

Le film commence sur un plan d'Oscar et sa soeur, Linda. Sitt partie, Oscar se fume du DMT, une drogue hallucinogne aux effets immdiats. L'image se distord, et s'ensuit plusieurs minutes d'un trip visuel assez tonnant  en donner le tournis. On apprend que cet Oscar est devenu consommateur rgulier de drogues et autres champis hallucinognes, et gagne sa vie en dealant.

Puis Oscar se fait subitement tu par la police alors qu'il souhaite fournir un "ami" et client en drogues. Son esprit sort de son corps, et suit le parcours de sa soeur...


Je dois avouer que c'est un film tonnant, trs tonnant mme. Il s'agit d'un trip visuel jamais vu, dans lequel le ralisateur tente de reproduire l'effet des drogues, tout en montrant le cheminement presque inluctable de la drogue dure  la mort.

Les plans s'enchanent, les flashs de couleur, les scnes sexuelles, les hallucinations visuelles... le film mrite sans sourciller la mention -16 ans. Esthtiquement, c'est une vraie russite, tant le jeu de la camra est complexe et original. C'est un film galement trs drangeant, presque malsain. Je suis sorti un peu boulevers de la sance, je crois que c'est le premier film parlant des drogues qui a russi  me faire rentrer pendant deux heures dans le trip d'une personne ayant consomm ce genre de produits.

Aprs, le film est vraiment trs spcial et ne plaira qu' peu de personnes tant le ct psych est pouss  l'extrme (mention spciale  la scne "tourne"  l'intrieur d'un vagin dans laquelle on voit le mouvement de va et vient du pnis). La manire de tourne donne galement trs mal  la tte. Mais ne serait-ce que pour l'aspect visuel du truc, cela vaut peut-tre le coup d'aller le regarder.

Il est relativement peu diffus ( peine 30 salles), mais certains l'ont vu ici ?

EDIT : l'intro du film...

----------


## Lyche

Pas vue, mais tu me donnes envie. Tu aurais une liste des cinmas o on peut le voir?

----------


## nasty

Salut

Ouais je suis aussi preneur pour une liste de salles, parce qu'il a l'air bien trippant comme film!

Nasty

----------


## Bakura

Les sances ici : ici

Je suis all le voir aux halles. La salle est petite (comme partout j'imagine), donc petit conseil d'amis : venez un peu en avance et prenez les places les plus au fond et bien centr  ::aie:: . Dj que la faon donne envie de gerber naturellement, j'tais dans le second rang et sur le ct, a amplifiait encore les effets  ::D: .

Une autre bande-annonce :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rRqIDjjwwc

En tout cas, allez plutt dans l'esprit d'avoir un bon trip visuel... 

Sinon on en a repens un peu avec un pote, le film est beaucoup plus complexe qu'il n'y parait, il y a pas mal de symboliques (inceste, complexe d'Oedipe...).

----------


## Remizkn

Ah ba si a fait allusion  l'inceste et  Oedipe alors c'est bon j'y vais! Non, bon euh en fait je sais pas trop. C'est vrai que a  l'air bien barr...J'y rflechis... :8O:

----------

